# Some new orchid pics



## yen_saw (Sep 12, 2006)

I am down to only 2 producing adult orchid female (each has laid 5 ootheca); Luckily, two subadult females molted into adult 2 weeks ago and the male finally molted to adult yesterday to continue the breeding cycle. Can't ask for more on timing  I hope the next wave of orchid breeding is as successful as the previous breeding. Wish me luck!

One of my adult female (Beta 1a)












Adult male











Other orchid of different L


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 12, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 13, 2006)

nice pics yen =p


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2006)

As always great pics yen.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 13, 2006)

ace pics. the little red nymph pics very clear seeings how tiny they are


----------



## sean (Sep 13, 2006)

Great Pics!


----------



## padkison (Sep 13, 2006)

So elegant!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks all!!

Someone asked if i keep them separately... well if there are 48 hrs a day I might be able to tend to each individual!!! I keep them in group in size of 30-50 for L1, 20 for L2-L4, and individual from L5 onwards.

Here are group of my L2/L3 I kept in my container.


----------



## Toe (Sep 14, 2006)

yen_saw wicked pics.

How hard are they to keep ?

I've fancied one since I first became interested in Mantids but have only had a Giant Asian and a Giant Thai before.

Toe


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 14, 2006)

Toe, i have only kept two species and these are one of them before getting 5 of these i had one african, 4 of my orchids made it to adulthood so in my opinion they cant be that hard to keep, got em really small (i'd say 3 could fit on my fingernail) and they lived in jars placed on heatmats


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 14, 2006)

> How hard are they to keep ?


They are not difficult to keep as Jwonni stated. They are hard to breed however due to the extra effort in separating the male/female and keeping them under different "metabolic" conditions. BUt I have decided to keep them under similar condition since there are quite some number of orchid at different stages.


----------



## Toe (Sep 15, 2006)

Cheers

In that case I think I'll get one in a few months.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 18, 2006)

Here are some of the latest orchid pics

Little Orchid on my hand - 3 male and 3 female






How many of them inside the container?






i counted 27 - probably only 15 visible from this pic

One of the Subadult female











Also two of my adult female Cilnia Humeralis decided to hop in for a pic session (they were so close to my camera can't resist it  )


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are really good pics!  I love the way orchids look.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 18, 2006)

are anymore of your orchids for sale i want some now


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2006)

The orchids I got from you yen are doing well. Have been taking houseflies that are nearly as big as they are.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 18, 2006)

I would LOVE an Orchid Mantis as well. Let me know if and or when you plan on selling them. That or I could send you some baby European Mantid's when mine hatch. hehe.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks guys!



> The orchids I got from you yen are doing well


and glad to know the orchid is doing well for you Rick. That batch should be about L4 going to L5 soon. You can now identify the sex base on size difference.

One of my female orchid produced an ooth longer than her body length .... longest I have ever seen!

side view






top view






Yes i still have few L3 Orchid available, to be L4 soon


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 19, 2006)

ok thanks for sharing i'll probably buy some


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 7, 2006)

Recently i found two of my orchid female L6 have extremely pointy eyes, with very bright and sparkling tip!


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 7, 2006)

that is cool those eyes are realy pointy guess it runs in the jeans


----------

